# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  First WILD

## MRH92

For the last year and a half I have always had DILDs. This always seemed like a better technique for me although not always the most reliable. I've always been interested in WILDs but it seemed like a harder thing to achieve although the results seem to be better according to the accounts I have read.

Anyway I get sleep paralysis a lot. I never used to but since training to lucid dream it seems to occur on a regular basis. Normally I go into panic with sleep paralysis and I always fight to wake up. I never allow myself to go back to sleep. It sounds irrational but it makes me panic so much I always feel like if I let myself go to sleep I won't ever wake back up, heh. Anyway it happened this morning and I initially thought I'd give an OBE a good as I have been researching into them recently. I managed to get my limbs to float upwards and out of my physical body but I couldn't move anything else so I gave up on that idea and just decided to get over the fear and close my eyes and sleep. The moment my lids were closed I could see lots of blue shapes that started to move around and form bigger shapes. I noticed two blobs morphed into hands and I soon realized they were my hands. I could hear a voice telling me to just keep focused on my hands and soon a full scene appeared and there was a young girl stood in front of me with a weird squirrel like creature. She said she was here to guide me. Everything went perfect until at one point I got a bit cocky and decided not to follow the girls advice and to go off on my own but as I did this the dream started to fade and I had less control. 
So I feel it was pretty successful for my first WILD. It wasn't that much different to my usual DILDs in the sense that my awareness and control were pretty much the same although I felt it was amazing how quick I went from being awake into a full blown lucid dream. I think I will continue to try this as well as still doing my usual DILDs. I just hope next time if I find that girl again I will listen to her advice and not try things that are too advanced for me yet.

----------


## gab

That's a nice WILD and cool experience. She could have been your dream guide. Awesome. 

Let me just say, that if you were not completely paralyzed, you most likely were not in SP. The visuals and stuff are part of falling asleep process, but it's not SP. Good news is, that you don't need SP to WILD.

Happy dreams ::alien:: 

_Moved to WILD._

----------


## MRH92

No I was completely paralyzed. I could not move anything and even struggled to move my eyes. I meant that I tried to get out of my physical body as in an out of body experience and I managed to get my limbs to float upwards although my physical limbs were still very much in the bed. I could just feel them lifting and my whole body seemed to lift slightly off the bed but felt far too heavy so my body and limbs then floated back to where they were physically laying. That's when I decided to just got to sleep and ended up in a WILD.

----------

